# ok I am basically finished... please suggest a school or something!



## Christopher Pallotta (Sep 19, 2011)

so I went to community college (santa barbara) for over a year (3.16 gpa) then got into SVA for a semester (3.67 gpa but had to drop out, tuition got out of hand) so I went back to community college, but found out there are high requirements for math and science to get into a california gov school (UCSD, UCLA, ETC) i don't have enough money  to get into USC, CAL arts, etc... what should I DO? i feel like i know enough to just start working but have over 45 credits and would like to have something to show for that!!! should I
1) take out a 100,000 loan (if possible)
2) go to a tech school
3) continue trying to go into a UC?
4) beg SVA to take me back with a full scholarship?


----------



## Willi (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you considered looking for schools where you can get a full scholarship and minor in film while you get a business or engineering degree?
Work hard to get into an MFA program and take the big ass loan out to cover that.


----------



## bekamo (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats a big loan to take on if you think you could already be outhere working..


----------



## Sleve22 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is really up to you. USC is the best to go to. Go to CalArts if you want to work for Disney type stuff, because CalArts teaches you the Disney way. I am not saying that is bad, I love Disney films, its just up to what do you want to do. UCLA is big on acting and scriptwriting. If you can go to USC I would do it. I would just apply if you havent and see if you get in. Chances are you could get some financial aid grants. USC is number one in terms of people working in the industry because of connections. More money is donated to USC's film program than anyother. I decided to go to CSU Fullerton for film because I didnt want to take out loans, I regret it though that I didnt apply to USC, I had a 3.7 GPA in community college, and an overall of a 3.8 in film classes. But my goal is USC for grad school. So if you can get in to USC now then I would do it, but if not then concentrate on going for a Masters. Masters are very important now.

But of course their are high requirements for UCs. They are the top public school system in the world. I got into UCIrvine and UCSB, but they dont really have production programs, they are only studies. But they are not government schools, they are state schools. 

If you break down your grades. A 3.16 is good, but it is below the average GPA at UCLA, 3.67 is really good, it is above the average for their film school, but you said it was only one semester. What was your GPA after that? I am being honest, it is very hard to get into UCLA or UCSD with anything lower than a 3.4. The lowest average GPA was a 3.27, but the average acceptance last year was 3.7 area. You can check UCLAs website for this info, they even break it down by college.

Your essays could be really good for UCLA and that can help, but they have to be perfect, and it is recommended to have experience to go to UCLA.


----------



## IAFT (Nov 14, 2011)

Why don't you go to International Academy of Film and Television. Its one of the best film schools in Asia.


----------

